# Können Karpfen "high" werden ?



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

Moin,
Boilies sind mittlerweile auf ihrem Höhepunkt  und es gibt tausende Geschmacksrichtungen, darunter auch "Hanf".
Mir ist klar , dass in den Boilies mit Hanfextrakt etc. kein THC steckt , weshalb man sich die Frage stellen könnte , ob Karpfen , wenn man in die Boilies Haschisch (Das Harz der Hanfpflanze , stark THC-haltig) davon benommen oder sogar high werden können.
Mir ist klar , dass es gesetztlich nicht erlaubt ist , aber bei unseren Nachbarn den Holländern , könnte man ja mal einen Versuch wagen oder nicht ?
Was haltet ihr davon ?
Dazu zu sagen wäre noch , dass Cannabis sehr Appetit anregend ist.


----------



## sMaXx (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



> Ich bin auch weiterhin FÜR die Fischereischein-Prüfungspflicht, um wenigstens einen Mindeststandard an Wissen i d Anglerschaft zu sichern!Wer wirklich angeln will, der macht sie eben & jut is´!


 #q

ne mal im ernst selbst im nachbarland ist graß ausserhalb von coffeeshops nicht erlaubt !


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Würd mir nicht einfallen,dass gute Zeugs an Fische zu verfüttern, dann schon lieber die Karpfen zu Alkis machen!

Jürgen


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



sMaXx schrieb:


> #q
> 
> ne mal im ernst selbst im nachbarland ist graß ausserhalb von coffeeshops nicht erlaubt !



Weiß ich , wo man das Zeug kaufen kann , oder wo es legal ist ?


----------



## m-spec (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Du wandelst da auf einem Weg den schon viele andere vor Dir gegangen sind. Es gab schon Carpfreaks die mit H und K experimentiert haben und dafür den Weg in den Knast riskiert haben.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Kauf dir doch einfach mal 100g und dreh mal 2kg Spassmurmeln. Kostet ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## Criss81 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Oh man, ich hab gerade mal gut gelacht. Nun mal ernsthaft, ich denke dass die Karpfen nicht "high" im eigentlichen Sinne werden. Also nicht so, wie es vielleicht einige nach dem Konsum von Cannabis-Produkten noch so in Erinnerung haben, da Ihnen einfach das Bewusstsein dafür fehlt.

Die muskelentspannende Wirkung werden die Karpfen aber bestimmt erfahren. Den typischen Fresskick werden sie wohl auch nicht haben, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist dafür bei uns ein blockiertes Hormon zuständig, dass dann das Hungergefühl auslöst.

Also, behalt das Zeugs für dich, wär eh bestimmt ne teure Angelegenheit

Enspannte Grüße


----------



## Criss81 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Du wandelst da auf einem Weg den schon viele andere vor Dir gegangen sind. Es gab schon Carpfreaks die mit H und K experimentiert haben und dafür den Weg in den Knast riskiert haben.



Ernsthaft? Also gab es echt Leute die sowas probiert haben???#q


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Du wandelst da auf einem Weg den schon viele andere vor Dir gegangen sind. Es gab schon Carpfreaks die mit H und K experimentiert haben und dafür den Weg in den Knast riskiert haben.



H und K ?

Was brauchste denn da hundert Gramm ?
Für 2 Kg Murmeln reichen auf jeden Fall 20 gr


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

ich denke schon das die karpfen eine gewisse menge an thc aufnehmen können und die auch spühren, ist ja ähnlich mit der alkoholwirkung bei tieren, aber zum einen wird das schnell ein sehr teueres unterfangen mit den 20gr wirst du nicht hinkommen geschweigedenn ich möchte die polizisten sehen wenn du ihnen erklärst wofür du das zeug brauchst


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich denke schon das die karpfen eine gewisse menge an thc aufnehmen können und die auch spühren, ist ja ähnlich mit der alkoholwirkung bei tieren, aber zum einen wird das schnell ein sehr teueres unterfangen mit den 20gr wirst du nicht hinkommen geschweigedenn ich möchte die polizisten sehen wenn du ihnen erklärst wofür du das zeug brauchst



Für die selbe Menge Kuchen nimmste auch nur max. 50 gr  
Das mit dem rechtlichen wollte ich jetzt erstmal außer Acht lassen


----------



## m-spec (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Also gab es echt Leute die sowas probiert haben???#q



Jupp. War schon erstaunt als ich mitbekam wie im Stippbereich in der Apothekenecke experimentiert wurde (Abführmittel etc. ) aber bei den Karpfenjungs wurde dann noch mal die Latte so hoch gelegt das sie wohl nicht mehr übersprungen werden kann.


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Jupp. War schon erstaunt als ich mitbekam wie im Stippbereich in der Apothekenecke experimentiert wurde (Abführmittel etc. ) aber bei den Karpfenjungs wurde dann noch mal die Latte so hoch gelegt das sie wohl nicht mehr übersprungen werden kann.



Ecxtasy ! Das ist das Schlagwort  Danach sind die daueraktiv :m


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Sörry, aber es gibt Moment da denkt man, es kann einen nichts mehr vom Hocker hauen....- und dann liest man so einen Thread hier!!!!!!!!!!!!! |bigeyes


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Sörry, aber es gibt Moment da denkt man, es kann einen nichts mehr vom Hocker hauen....- und dann liest man so einen Thread hier!!!!!!!!!!!!! |bigeyes



Allem hat Gott eine Grenze gesetzt , nur nicht dem Einfallsreichtum :m


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Für die selbe Menge Kuchen nimmste auch nur max. 50 gr
> Das mit dem rechtlichen wollte ich jetzt erstmal außer Acht lassen


 
da kennt sich aber jemand gut aus... das mag sein das du für ein kuchen nur recht wenig brauchst aber bedenke das du unter wasser die lockwirkung oder gar lockwolke erzeugen musst welche die karpfen auch über größere entfernung wahrnehmen.


dies ist keine empfehlung lediglich eine anmerkung!!!
wenns um die abhängigkeit geht ist crystal meth in betracht zu ziehen da dieses bereits nach dem ersten mal abhängig macht aber zugleich auch verherende wirkung auf den organissmus besitzt


----------



## gründler (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Solange RTL zeigt wie man aus Parazetamol Cristal herstellen kann,wundert mich nix mehr.

#h


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Solange RTL zeigt wie man aus Parazetamol Cristal herstellen kann,wundert mich nix mehr.
> 
> #h


 
jup so siehts allerdings aus#d


----------



## feko (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

hachja,erinnert mich irgendwie daran:
„Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.“ 

Albert Einstein


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Franky D schrieb:


> da kennt sich aber jemand gut aus... das mag sein das du für ein kuchen nur recht wenig brauchst aber bedenke das du unter wasser die lockwirkung oder gar lockwolke erzeugen musst welche die karpfen auch über größere entfernung wahrnehmen.
> 
> 
> dies ist keine empfehlung lediglich eine anmerkung!!!
> wenns um die abhängigkeit geht ist crystal meth in betracht zu ziehen da dieses bereits nach dem ersten mal abhängig macht aber zugleich auch verherende wirkung auf den organissmus besitzt


Naja , man kann im Internet alles herausfinden.
Nehm doch lieber Krokodil , das kostet nur 1/10 von Heroin und macht richtig abhängig  
Aber das mit der Menge stimmt schon ^^
Wenn man dann pro Gramm 10-15 € rechnet , dann kommt da schon was zusammen |supergri


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

traurig aber wahr das diese droge schon in aller munde ist Krokodil ist der größte dreck den es unter den drogen gibt was jetzt nich heißen soll das der rest besser ist, das ist alles ein teufelszeug


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Franky D schrieb:


> traurig aber wahr das diese droge schon in aller munde ist Krokodil ist der größte dreck den es unter den drogen gibt was jetzt nich heißen soll das der rest besser ist, das ist alles ein teufelszeug



Ich kannte das Zeug , vom hören , schon mit 10 , als es das erste mal in Hamburg aufgetaucht ist.
Das is wirklich schlimm , tut hier aber nichts zur Sache


----------



## I C Wiener (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Franky D schrieb:


> wenns um die abhängigkeit geht ist crystal meth in betracht zu ziehen da dieses bereits nach dem ersten mal abhängig macht aber zugleich auch verherende wirkung auf den organissmus besitzt




Wo haste denn das her? Aus der Bild? Von faces of meth? Das ist ziemlicher Unsinn.
Abgesehen davon (würde es sich nicht sofort auflösen und verflüchtigen - was es tut), hätten so schnelle Fische mit Sicherheit keinen Hunger mehr. Das gilt für alle Amphetaminderivate, so auch o.g. Extasy.

Da THC lipophil ist könnte man es sogar sehr gut in einem Boilie unterbringen. Mal Sinn oder Unsinn und vor allem die (Tierschutz)rechtliche Seite außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Bassey (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Naja, THC wirkt im Hirn und davon hat so ein Fisch nicht viel...


----------



## I C Wiener (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Naja, THC wirkt im Hirn und davon hat so ein Fisch nicht viel...





Und Spinnen?

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/39/post410843812742818596.jpg/


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

ich stelle mir ein wenig die frage wer hier " high" ist  

man stelle sich vor man dreht wirklich ein paar spasskugeln, schön 2 wochen vorfüttern..
unter wasser sieht man dann die ersten blubberblassen aufsteigen.... allerdings nicht vom gründeln, sondern davon das die schuppigen freunde sich unter wasser schön ne wasserpfeife reinziehen.
und rauch steigt auf... allerdings nicht weil wir nen neuen papst unter den karpfen haben, sondern weil sich der fette schuppi schön mit seinen kumpels einen raucht ^^
und nicht zu vergessen, der hanfboilies dealer.... da könnte ich mir gut nen graskarpfen vorstellen...schließlich nennen wir sie ja liebevoll graser..da sollte man sich mal nen kopf drüber machen.
und schlussendlich die schleie... ich sage nur die roten augen... kommt ja sicher auch nicht von gar nichts.
in diesem sinne wünsche ich allen, besseres wetter und viel spaß mit ihrem " high" end tackel und ein berauschendes nächstes angelerlebniss :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

In England habe früher die Firma esex bait,s, junky juice. Jungel. Juice.

Die murmeln fingen überall,teilweise konnte man nur mit einer. Rute fischen.

Auf einmal habe die Firma nicht mehr, das. Gerücht war Drogen Handel /.verarbeitung

Waren negativ geile Bautätigkeit,12 dm Hardware kg glaube ich damals. Gekostet


----------



## musti71 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

sers,

also ich find das thema hier garnicht mal so lächerlich, mich persönlich hats auch schon immer interessiert (dachte ich wär der einzig verrückte der an sowas denkt), das die fische davon high werden glaub ich eher weniger aber das der lockstoff bei karpfen gut ankommt könnte ja sein,

naja, wer weiß, wer weiß


----------



## rainerle (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Sorry Carphunter aber kannst du Deinen Post nochmal übersetzen oder muss ich da erst einen rauchen oder Space-Cake konsumieren um Dein Geschreibsel zu verstehen?

Zum Tröd
Bollern mit leicht sedativer Wirkung? Wieso nicht, da wird dann vielleicht auch der Kollege etwas ruhiger, wenn's bis zum ersten Anbiss mal wieder länger dauert .


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe (kam auf Arte),hat jeder Mensch THC im Körper bezw.produziert es in irgendwelchen Bausteinen...durch Konsum werden diese Bausteine übermässig ausgeschüttet und es kommt zum "breit" effekt.

Glauben wir nun der Evolution ist es ja nicht unmöglich das tiere diese Bausteine ebenso besitzen (wir sind ja auch nur tiere),ob nun auch fische darunter fallen weiß ich nicht aber möglich ist es ja.

Aber vieleicht kann Ic Wiener was dazu sagen,der scheint davon Plan zu haben (beruflich oder wie auch immer).

#h


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Warum nicht gleich Morphium in die Schusser mixen? Dann geht garantiert kein Dickfisch mehr ins Kraut und fürs Foto-Shooting hält er auch schön still.


----------



## White Carp (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

... Und ich hab gerade vor 1 - 2 Tagen noch den Thread  "Angeln- Das teuerste Hobby der Welt" erstellt... 

Ne aber mal ganz ehrlich... wie kann man nur auf so einen 
Schwachsinn kommen #d


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> In England habe früher die Firma esex bait,s, junky juice. Jungel. Juice.
> 
> Die murmeln fingen überall,teilweise konnte man nur mit einer. Rute fischen.
> 
> ...



:#2: Wie meinen?


----------



## I C Wiener (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe (kam auf Arte),hat jeder Mensch THC im Körper bezw.produziert es in irgendwelchen Bausteinen...durch Konsum werden diese Bausteine übermässig ausgeschüttet und es kommt zum "breit" effekt.




Du meinst bestimmt "Gehirn unter Drogen - Cannabis".
THC wird m.W, nicht im Körper hergestellt, kann allerdings mit den Cannabioid-Rezeptoren wechselwirken. Die Rezeptoraffinität des jeweiligen Cannabioids (gibt wahnsinnig viele) macht die Potenz aus.. 

Ohne Google zu benutzen kann ich nicht sagen ob Fische ein Cannabioid-System haben, ich glaube aber schon.

Edit: Habe doch mal Google benutzt, weil ich gerade Langeweile habe.



> Es ist heute bekannt, dass es Cannabinoidrezeptoren  schon vor vielen Millionen Jahren gab. Das Cannabinoidsystem wurde bei  Säugetieren, Vögeln, Amphibien (Frösche, Lurche, etc.), Fischen,  Seeigeln und Blutegeln nachgewiesen.



Quelle:

http://www.hanfjournal.de/webEdition/we_cmd.php?we_cmd[0]=show&we_cmd[1]=16940&we_cmd[4]=369



gründler schrieb:


> Aber vieleicht kann Ic Wiener was dazu sagen,der scheint davon Plan zu haben (beruflich oder wie auch immer).



Hirnchemie war früher eher ein "Hobby".


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt "Gehirn unter Drogen - Cannabis".
> THC wird m.W, nicht im Körper hergestellt, kann allerdings mit den Cannabioid-Rezeptoren wechselwirken. Die Rezeptoraffinität des jeweiligen Cannabioids (gibt wahnsinnig viele) macht die Potenz aus..
> 
> Ohne Google zu benutzen kann ich nicht sagen ob Fische ein Cannabioid-System haben, ich glaube aber schon.
> ...


 
Hobby |rolleyes wie auch immer past schon ^^ 


Ja irgendwie so wahr dat mit Rezeptoren und Thc,hab das mal vor ca.2 Jahren auf Arte gesehen,glaube das wahr die Doku mit Cannabis.

Da Thc ja keine Körperliche abhängigkeit verursacht sondern wenn nur Psychische und das nur bei Dauerkonsum,wird es glaubig schwer fische davon abhängig zu machen.Was nicht heißt das es evtl.doch hinhaut.

Aber bevor ich 20-100 gr.in mein futter haue,kauf ich mir von diesem geld lieber ne neue Peitsche oder was auch immer,und füttere weiter mit eingelegten Mais Murmeln und co.weil es gibt da Gewässer die ich befische,da mach ich die fische davon abhängig |supergri 
Ich sag euch nur nicht welchen Zusatz ich benutze,er ist völlig legal,leider nicht billig,aber auf jedenfall billiger wie 20gr.Gras.


#h


----------



## <carp> (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Also sollten die wirklich drauf abfahren und sollte die Wirkung dann genauso sein wie beim menschen Angel ich damit nicht:-D haben die fische doch gar kein bock was zu machen die wollen dann nur Chillen und Smooven:-D Peace haha ist aber lustig zu lesen


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



<carp> schrieb:


> Also sollten die wirklich drauf abfahren und sollte die Wirkung dann genauso sein wie beim menschen Angel ich damit nicht:-D haben die fische doch gar kein bock was zu machen die wollen dann nur Chillen und Smooven:-D Peace haha ist aber lustig zu lesen


Und wie lahm wär der Drill dann bitte.Nene ich stehe nicht auf unmotivierte Kifferkarpfen.


Ausserdem verfärben sich diese bösen Kifferkarpfen und sehen dann ungefähr so aus

https://www.oberpfalznetz.de/Media2012/3/158/76/3424312.jpg


----------



## LOCHI (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Für ne Futterwolke fällt THC eh aus weil nicht Wasserlöslich!
Alles andere ist auch Quark, Hasch müsste aufgeflockt werden, bleibt aber dann in diesem Zustand im Futter und setzt mal garnix frei! Ne Grasblüte könnte man noch unterquirllen macht aber schlussendlich genauso viel sinn #d


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



> Hasch müsste aufgeflockt werden, bleibt aber dann in diesem Zustand im Futter und setzt mal garnix frei!



Haschisch ist fettlöslich und wird normalerweise in heißer Butter aufgelöst, wenn damit z.B. Kuchen oder Kekse gebacken werden!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Aha aha aha,jetzt komme se alle die Leute mit Plan von der Sache ^^

Wir sollten dazu sagen das Gras aus 70er Jahren nicht ansatzweise soviel Thc hatte wie heutiges.

Nicht das hier der ein oder andere alt Member von damals Schlüße ziehen will|rolleyes

#h


----------



## <carp> (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Tja dann haben die Karpfen gaaaaaanz langsame Reaktionen. Oder das ganze hat genau die gegenteilige Wirkung und die Karpfen werden leichtsinnig und beißen sogar schwimmende bade besucher in den Fuß:-D


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



> Aha aha aha,jetzt komme se alle die Leute mit Plan von der Sache ^^


Genau!!!

Und bei dir sind früher bestimmt auch andere Pflänzchen, als Chilli gewachsen!

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau!!!
> 
> Und bei dir sind früher bestimmt auch andere Pflänzchen, als Chilli gewachsen!
> 
> Jürgen


 
#6
Pssssst nicht so laut.........

Wir waren alle mal jung  |rolleyes

Habe mich aber nie so tief damit beschäftigt wie andere Leute das tun.


Ps: Taxim. mein Post wahr nicht auf dich bezogen,sondern allg.(aha aha aha....)

#h


----------



## LOCHI (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

@Taxi
Das mit der Butter und der lösbarkeit im Fett ist schon klar! Dewegen bleibt der krampf noch immer unlöslich im Wasser! Kann zwar von Fischen aufgenommen werden aber warscheinlich nur sehr schlecht geordet bzw. wahrgenommen werden! Als lockmittel deshalb wohl ehr ungeeignet und teuer...
Dann lieber Kuchen backen und :q


----------



## hydrophil (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

wer noch glaubt, dass carpcrakc vom LKA bayern ist, hebe die hand **G


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



> Dewegen bleibt der krampf noch immer unlöslich im Wasser!



@Lochi
Das ist richtig und daher ist es als Lockmittel wirklich ungeeignet!
Da gibt es deutlich wirksamere Lockstoffe!
Ich habe auch schon eingangs geschrieben, dass es mir auch im Traum nicht einfallen würde, dass Zeugs an Fische zu verfüttern.

Jürgen


----------



## LOCHI (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon eingangs geschrieben, dass es mir auch im Traum nicht einfallen würde, dass Zeugs an Fische zu verfüttern.
> 
> Jürgen



Dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Hier die richtige Pipe für die Carphunters.

http://www.cowansauctions.com/itemImages/b1807.jpg


----------



## musti71 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

naja n tropfen hanf-öl macht im wasser scho was aus, aber das ist natürlich das gegenteil von günstig 

und außerdem bekommst das in DE eh nicht her und in NL bekommste reines öl auch nicht aber interessieren würds mich trotzdem


----------



## mantikor (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

immer wenn ich denke es geht nicht mehr verrückter kommt irgendein anglerboard-user und belehrt mich eines besseren, zieh dir beim karpfenansitz lieber nen spliff durch dann klappts auch mit tuttifrutt oder krabben und muschelaroma ^^ zu geil "können karpfen high werden" lass das mal nicht die jungs von petra lesen, dann kannste dich warm anziehen, das verabreichen von drogen an wirbeltiere ist strafbar :q


----------



## LOCHI (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



musti71 schrieb:


> naja n tropfen hanf-öl macht im wasser scho was aus, aber das ist natürlich das gegenteil von günstig
> 
> und außerdem bekommst das in DE eh nicht her und in NL bekommste reines öl auch nicht aber interessieren würds mich trotzdem



Zu 1, richtig, schwimmt oben drauf und hat null effekt!

Zu 2, völliger Quatsch, bekommste sowohl hier als auch da!


----------



## zanderzone (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Ich glaube du hast zu viel von dem Zeug geraucht, als du den Thread eröffnet hast :-D


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

In England gabs früher die Firma esex bait,, junky juice. Jungel. Juice.

Die murmeln fingen überall,teilweise konnte man nur mit einer. Rute fischen.

Auf einmal gabs  die Firma nicht mehr, das Gerücht war drogen handel /verarbeitung

Waren mega geile  baits,glaube haben um die 12 dm das kg Gekostet.


----------



## musti71 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Zu 1, richtig, schwimmt oben drauf und hat null effekt!
> 
> Zu 2, völliger Quatsch, bekommste sowohl hier als auch da!


 
du kannst nen boilie nehmen, n tropfen drauf klatschen und ich versprech dir das zeug wird 2 jahre später noch genauso riechen :vik:

ne spaß bei seite glaub auch nicht wirklich dran 

aber das mit england hört sich doch interessant aber der preis sagt das da wahrsch. nix illegales drinne war


----------



## grubenreiner (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Zumindest in den größeren Flüssen könnt ihr euch die Drogen im Futter sparen, die bekommen die Fische schon so zur Genüge....

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...eutsche-koksen-ungeahnte-mengen-a-383687.html


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

In England gabs früher die Firma* e-sex bait*,, junky juice. Jungel. Juice.








Gut getarnter Name ^^ 





Spaß.


|wavey:


----------



## LOCHI (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Zumindest in den größeren Flüssen könnt ihr euch die Drogen im Futter sparen, die bekommen die Fische schon so zur Genüge....
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...eutsche-koksen-ungeahnte-mengen-a-383687.html




Das kommt alles ausm Bundestag vom Klo:vik:
oder wie erklärt ihr euch die schizophrene Politik?


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

http://essexcarpbaits.co.uk/

?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

weis nicht mehr genau wie man das schreibt,waren auf jeden fall mega geile teile.

für damalige dm zeiten mega teuer,da haste nur 10kg dir leisten können im nem jahr.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Allrounder27 @  die firma gibts nicht mehr,hab jahre lang nach den baits gesucht.


damals  hat sie noch tackel trader  vertrieben ,aber die gibts auch nicht mehr .


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Kann man die Boilies von denen auch rauchen?|supergri
Bald fahren alle Coffeeshop Touristen getarnt als Carphunter nach Holland und bringen die Spezial Boilies von dort mit rüber^^.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Zum Thema "können Karpfen High werden?"

Ich will es nicht wissen und ich denke man sollte es nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## LOCHI (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Mal ganz ehrlich ihr Experten, falls Fische tatsächlich benommen werden wie wollt ihr das feststellen? Wischtest? Urintest? Haarprobe? Blutentnahme oder gar MPU??? #q
Angelt wie immer und von mir aus kifft wie immer aber trennt das ein vom anderen!!!


----------



## CarpCrakc (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Da kennt sich ja so mancher richtig mit aus 

hydrophil: Ich bin nicht vom LKA 
Und die Peta soll doch kommen , die können mir garnichts , die möchtegern Tierschützer.
Aber das mit der Wasserlöslichkeit ist doch garnichtmal so schlecht , wenn man das Öl dazu bringt , um den Boilie zu schweben , anstatt sich aufzulösen.
Leute , wenn ihr Kontakte habt , kriegt ihr , selbst in Deutschland , alles !!


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Wenn es nur um Hanföl (ohne THC) geht, das gibt es in vielen gutsortierten Ökoläden zu kaufen. Genau so wie Leinsamenöl, Kürbiskernöl... u.s.w.


----------



## Maxe 90 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Hier in Deutschland bekommt man nur Hanfproduckte von männlichen Pflanzen die produzieren kein THC ( Nur die weiblichen Pflanzen produzieren es ) 
Also kann man Hanf ohne Bedenken füttern. Würde man aber THC Boilies füttern ..würde das THC durch die Magenschleimhaut in den Blutkreislauf des Karpfens gelangen und er würde high werden.:g


----------



## Andal (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Die Magenschleimhaut eines Karpfens... die möchte abger gerne mal sehen!

Was haben wir denn in der speziellen Fischkunde gelernt, oder waren wir da krank?


----------



## Maxe 90 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

=D Ja gut da sie ja keinen Magen besitzen .. halt durch den Darm! =D


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich glaube ein Karpfen hat kein Cannabionidsystem und Rezeptoren.
Was passieren wird ist garnix oder der Karpfen erleidet eine vergiftung und stirbt vll. auch daran.
lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Andal (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Gar nix passiert. Einen sauberen Dünnschiss bekommt er, wie bei Cypriniden und Hanf nun mal so üblich. Deshalb wirkt Hanf ja auch so anregend auf den Hunger. Der Darm entleert sich heftigst und die Leere will ausgelichen sein.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Aha aha aha,jetzt komme se alle die Leute mit Plan von der Sache ^^
> 
> Wir sollten dazu sagen das Gras aus 70er Jahren nicht ansatzweise soviel Thc hatte wie heutiges.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Gerücht, zudem hat man in den 70gern in Deutschland eher Haschisch zu kaufen bekommen. Dies war mit heutigen Produkten wirklich nicht zu vergleichen,|kopfkrat denn es muss um einiges potenter gewesen sein und um einiges heftiger reingezimert haben als das was man heute als Haschisch verkauft bekommt|bigeyes. Der durchschnittliche THC gehalt von Marihuana (welches in Deutschland vermehrt seit den 80ern geraucht wird) hat sich in dieser Zeit kaum erhöht, vlt um 2-3% liegt aber unter dem was ein durchschnittliches Haschisch in den 70ger Jahren enthalten hat.Das böse genmanipulierte Killergraß, ist ebenso eine reine Erfindung von medien und Politik.|krach:

Aber BTT: Haschisch bzw Marihuana beim Karpfenangeln kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, zumindest wenn die Jungs das Aroma mögen. Dann könnte man Dips aus Alkohol und Cannabis herstellen.Alternativ könnte man auch Gee aufkochen das Zeug darin lösen und dann den Biolie in den Gee dippen.Finanziell dürfte das kein großes Ding sein, 10 GrammSuperskunk oder gutes Haze auf 1Liter Gee und man hat ne ganzschöne Stinkbombe. Man darf auch nicht vergessen das es unter den mehreren Tausend Hanfsorten auch noch unterschiedliche Aromen und Wirkstoffzusammensetzungen gibt. Es würde sich einem also die möglichkeit Bieten auf viele tausend ungefischte Aromen zurückzugreifen.Da Cannabis bei einigen Tierarten, z.B bei Katzen, lethal wirken kann, und es zudem eine Psychoaktive substanz ist, denke ich das es Tierschutzrechtlich zu problem führen dürfte,mal abgesehen davon das es mieß ist jemanden ohne seine Einverständnis unter Drogen zu setzen sei es Hund,Katze,Mensch,Fisch man kann nie wissen wie der jenige darauf anspricht, da man ja nicht weiss was plötzlich los ist.Nen bekannter von mir hat das mal zu spüren bekommen als er seinen Stefford angepustet hat,Der Hund hatte ANgst und der Arm von meinem Bekannten war grad wohl in der Nähe, jedenfalls hat sich der Hund wohl rasend vor Panik in seinem Arm verbissen.Ende von Lied war eine Unterarmamputation und mehrere Wochen Intensivsattion,gefolgt von 3 Wochen Arrest und ner fetten Geldstrafe. Der hund ist leider eingeschläfert worden, obwohl der am wenigsten dazu konnte. 

Falls jemand das umsetzen möchte mit den Dips. Sollte der oder diejenige nach Colorado oder Washington fahren um da auf Karpfen anzusitzen. Beide Staaten haben kürzlich den Besitz von einer Unze Cannabis erlaubt. Vorraussetzung man ist über 21. (Mit erlaubt meine ich wirklich erlaubt und nicht geduldet wie z.B in Holland, Spanien, Belgien, Portugal oder Tschechien.)



Maxe 90 schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland bekommt man nur Hanfproduckte  von männlichen Pflanzen die produzieren kein THC ( Nur die weiblichen  Pflanzen produzieren es )
> Also kann man Hanf ohne Bedenken füttern. Würde man aber THC Boilies  füttern ..würde das THC durch die Magenschleimhaut in den Blutkreislauf  des Karpfens gelangen und er würde high werden.:g



Das ist nicht ganz richtig, auch männliche Hanfpflanzen produzieren THC. Die hier zu kaufenden Hanfprodukte kommen aber nicht von männlichen, sondern von genetisch manipulierten Pflanzen welche eine unnatürlich geringe Menge THC produzieren. (unter0,03%) Hanfsamen (mit denen man anfüttert) enthalten überhaupt gar kein THC, egal ob Genmanipulierter Zuchthanf, natürlicher Wildhanf oder selktiv gezüchteter Medizinalhanf.

Dieser beitrag soll weder zum Kauf, noch zum Verzehr, der Herstellung, oder der sonstigen Verwendung von Produkten, die gegen geltendes Bundesrecht verstoßen, auffordern.Desweiteren möchte ich mit meinem Beitrag keinesfalls den Konsum von Drogen verharmlosen, Drogen aller Art sollten nach möglichkeit gar nicht konsumiert werden.
Von dem asozialen Verhalten meines ehemaligen bekannten distanziere ich mich!


----------



## Andal (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Glaub mir, heute hat Gras und Haschisch einen deutlich derberen Turn, als noch vor 20 Jahren. Moderne Hanfpflanzen sind auf einen maximalen Gehalt an THC getrimmt worden. Mehr Stoff aus weniger Pflanze. Das ist nicht lustig!


----------



## Schabrackentapir (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Warum nur kommt so eine idee aus der karpfenecke undwarum wundert mann sich genau darüber nicht ...
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

lieber 4 Pils zuviel als diese Haschgiftspritzerei#d​


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Glaub mir, heute hat Gras und Haschisch einen  deutlich derberen Turn, als noch vor 20 Jahren. Moderne Hanfpflanzen  sind auf einen maximalen Gehalt an THC getrimmt worden. Mehr Stoff aus  weniger Pflanze. Das ist nicht lustig!



Glaub mir ich weiss schon wovon ich rede #6  ich habe durchaus noch andere Interessen als Angeln und eine davon ist  die Geschichte und Zukunft der Cannabisprohibition. Wie gesagt der  Durchschnitt ist um ca.3% gestiegen, es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen  aufgrund von neuen Extraktionsmethoden (Butangasextraktion) dieses als  Ice-o-lator oder Butterhash bezeichnete Produkt weisst THC-gehalte von  bis zu 90% auf.Hat mit dem Naturprodukt Haschisch oder Marihuana aber  nicht mehr viel zu tun(alleine dadurch das es ja chemisch mithilfe von  Butan extrahiert wird) und wird hauptsächlich zur medizinischen  Verwendung in den USA gebraucht.Das stärkste Marihuana weisst THC-werte  um die 22% auf, dies sind allerdings Ausnahmepflanzen einer Sorte, Da  hat dann eine von 100 Pflanzen diesen Wert. In der Regel liegt der  THC-Wert von Straßenmarihuana in Deutschland bei 12-16%,Marihuana guter  Qualität bzw. unter Kunstlicht im Küchenschrank gezüchtetes Marihuana  enthält jeh nach Sorte,Lampe und können 8-18%, Haschisch guter Qualität  in den 70ern enthielt ca 22-25% THC. Sagen wir mal dieser Anstieg ballert nun so rein wie du das sagst, dann gebe ich den Rat das man ja auch nicht 3Liter Schnaps trinkt, 3 Liter Bier aber durchaus schonmal. Wäre doch sogar gut wenns stärker wäre, da dann die raucher nicht mehr so viel material für die gleiche wirkung verbrennen müssen.  Für weitere informationen lege ich  dir die Homepage des DHV- deutschen Hanf verbands nahe die geben auch  gerne auskunft auf Fragen per mail.|wavey: Hier ist allerdings der Falsche Ort um über soetwas zu lamentieren. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend!#h#h



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> lieber 4 Pils zuviel als diese Haschgiftspritzerei#d​


Klaro! Besser eine harte legale und lethale Droge konsumieren, die Gehirn und Leber dauerhaft schädigt und jedes Jahr allein in Deutschland tausende Tote fordert, als eine zu unrecht verbotene nicht tödliche Pflanze von der in über 10.000Jahren Konsumgeschichte kein Todesfall bekannt ist!!#q#q
Bevor hier jetzt Argumente kommen von wegen Kultur und so, Cannabis wird auch bei uns wesentlich länger konsumiert als Alkohol, ist spätestens seit den 90ern in der Mitte der gesellschaft angekommen und zu guter letzt sagen slbst die beauftragten der UNO (zu denen auch Kofi Anan gehört) das die Drogenprohibition/der War on Drugs nicht nur gescheitert sondern enorm Schädlich für die Gesellschaft ist. Das Verbot der Drogen fördert Kartelle und Mafiöse Strukturen, kostet zu guter letzt Menschenleben und Unmengen an Geld. Den Konsum von drogen verhindern tut man damit allerdings nicht. Eher im Gegenteil, Staaten mit einem liberaleren Drogenrecht haben weitaus weniger Probleme mit Abhängigen und Drogentoten. Die Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung hat dazu mal einen wirklich guten Artikel geschrieben den ich hier eben verlinke (weiss jetzt nicht ob ich das darf, wenn nicht, dann nehmtden Link einfach raus  )
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...chen-wir-frieden-mit-den-drogen-11734267.html


@Schabrackentapir (cooler Name)
Weil die Idee nicht aus der Karpfenecke kommt sondern jemand während eines Liveblogs von jmd. anderem ein Dip-rezept mit Whiskey, Vanille und Haschisch gepostet hat. (wenn dem nicht so ist sry für die fehlinfo aber da hatte ich das letztens schonmal gesehen)


----------



## Martin.fox (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

Eure Diskussion hört sich gut an scheint ausgeglichen zu sein. Ich sag nur wer fängt hat Recht. Wer kann den schon genau sagen wie diese Ganzen Inhaltstoffe der Boilie Industrie auf unsere lieben Karpfen wirken? Teilweise leiden ja schon welche an Fettleibigkeit aber Ihr Arzt rät nur:  schwimmen und fressen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

ach Rantanplan, war doch nurn Witz, n trauriger.
ich unterschreibe alles was du schreibst.
Hättest du das alles nicht geschrieben um dieser medialen Gehrinwäsche den Boden zu nhemen hätte ich es getan.
#h


----------



## Roy Digerhund (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



Schabrackentapir schrieb:


> Warum nur kommt so eine idee aus der karpfenecke undwarum wundert mann sich genau darüber nicht ...
> #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q



Ich bin(wie immer) unterwältigt...#h


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ach Rantanplan, war doch nurn Witz, n trauriger.
> ich unterschreibe alles was du schreibst.
> Hättest du das alles nicht geschrieben um dieser medialen Gehrinwäsche den Boden zu nhemen hätte ich es getan.
> #h



Sry!!! Dann habe ich dich da falsch verstanden. Naja es wurde ja nichts umsonst geschrieben.|supergri


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

1 monat noch bis 420


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (21. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*

karauschen produzieren alkohol sind auch nachweislich "betrunken".


denke bei karpfen und gras ist das nicht anders aber das ist definitiv teuer 20g müssten so ca 80 bis 200 kosten und das für BOILIES?!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> karauschen produzieren alkohol sind auch nachweislich "betrunken".
> 
> 
> denke bei karpfen und gras ist das nicht anders aber das ist definitiv teuer 20g müssten so ca 80 bis 200 kosten und das für BOILIES?!



Dipen ist das Stichwort, Dipen und blos das Aroma nutzen!!#6
Ich behaupte einfach mal wenn man das mit Alkohol macht dann haut das hin!!


----------



## Andal (21. März 2013)

*AW: Können Karpfen "high" werden ?*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> karauschen produzieren alkohol sind auch nachweislich "betrunken".



Du solltest aber auch erklären, wozu Karauschen diese ganz besondere Form des Zuckers produzieren. Das hat nämlich rein gar nichts mit Räuschen zu tun. Deine Quelle hat Glycogen mit Glycol verwechselt.


----------

